# Utilisation d'Applescript



## superoro (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous! Ca fait un bout de temps que j'utilise mes Mac, mais je n'ai jamais cherché à utiliser Applescript. Je voudrais sérieusement apprendre à utiliser cet outil ainsi qu'Automator.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner le titre d'un ouvrage que je pourrais acheter et qui explique ce que c'est et comment l'utiliser? (Programmation? Comment? etc)
L'ouvrage peut être en anglais ou en français, ça m'est égal, je veux apprendre cet outil.

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonour,

Voila qqs liens :

http://trad.applescript.free.fr/applescript.html

http://iscript.fr/

http://pasizaire.free.fr/Mac/AppleScriptP1.html

http://docs.info.apple.com/help/guide.html?path=AppleScript/2.1/fr/

Il y en a surement d'autres ...


----------



## Filou53 (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir.

Au niveau des bouquins,

'Applescript, maîtrise complète' de Adam Goldstein chez Pogue Press O'Reilly (ISBN 2-84177-315-9 ) me semble plus qu'abordable.
Pas trop cher ( 35 &#8364; ), en français et agréable à lire.
(il ne couvre pas encore Léopard)

Filou

PS: St Ghislain ? made in Belgium ? ;-)


----------



## superoro (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous, j'en prends bonne note.

Oui, produit Belgium comme tu dis! lol ;-)

Et contrairement à beaucoup, fier de l'être :-D


----------

